# Why Don't You Like Amarillo?



## jbowers (23/10/10)

So I'm drinking a fantastic IPA with a small amount of amarillo in the bill. It reminds me of this flavour I didn't like in one of my own APA's that I am now thinking is part of the flavour profile of Amarillo.

I've read here that a few experienced brewers of hoppy beers don't like amarillo - basically wondering what you don't like about it? I thought I screwed up somewhere in my brewing of it but its looking like thats just how amarillo tastes.


----------



## Nick JD (23/10/10)

Smells like Rexona deodorant, which is great if you want your beer to taste like armpits.


----------



## Muggus (23/10/10)

It's easy to over do the Amarillo thing. There was a time when it seemed every second beer I made had it in it, and I quickly tired of the taste...same thing happened with Cascade.
But having said that, I've had many beers recently that have used it, almost exclusively too, and have been really nice. I think I tend to have quarms with it when it's used as a dry hop, and in extreme doses...tends to give a grassy, vegetal, pea pod sort of aroma, like in many Sav. Blanc wines, which I also take a disliking to because of that character.


----------



## mxd (23/10/10)

I love amarillo, use it in equal parts with cascade in my APA.


----------



## jbowers (23/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Smells like Rexona deodorant, which is great if you want your beer to taste like armpits.



That is pretty much exactly what I mean. I have trouble describing it because the smell/taste really isnt like anything ive had before.


----------



## sinkas (23/10/10)

makes beer tast "wiener'y"


----------



## BoilerBoy (23/10/10)

I do like Amarillo, but not on it's own, its all fruit to me and needs other hop flavours to balance it IMHO.

Simcoe, cascade & Amarillo are all good mates and work well together.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## haysie (23/10/10)

if the best we can get from the OP, yeah it tastes like Rexona........ faaaark what a thread.. deleted post.


----------



## jbowers (23/10/10)

haysie said:


> if the best we can get from the OP, yeah it tastes like Rexona........ faaaark what a thread.. deleted post.



Im sorry, what?


----------



## bconnery (23/10/10)

Like others in the thread I find it really needs another hop to complement and balance the flavour. 
I think its a great APA hop in conjunction with Simcoe and Cascade for example. 

On its own I've discovered over a couple of my own and others attempts that I just don't like all amarillo beers. At least where it is used in any real quantity at least...


----------



## Brewer_010 (23/10/10)

BoilerBoy said:


> Simcoe, cascade & Amarillo are all good mates and work well together.



I've got these three in an APA that I'm fermenting now...a sample this afternoon confirms why these three are among my favourite combos

In 20L I used:

10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (70 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 

So not OTT, they just balance each other nicely

Amarillo on it's own is a bit like nelson sauvin - over done and a bit too much, I think it needs an earthy/spicy hop to balance it a bit.


----------



## rude (24/10/10)

Interesting topic JB A lot of recipes have Amerillo right up there

After reading youre thread seams balance & mixture is the key for this hop which I have a bit of 

I have also used it with chinook centennial cascade & I have gone all the way with it

I have been no chilling & I recon its been killing my ibu calcs so not seasoned enough to really qualify on this one to say but its a good hop I recon

Will be going for a chiller soon so will report back but when I sniff the hops they have to be winners they just smell so good


----------



## jbowers (24/10/10)

Hmm, it's not the fruitiness I have a problem with. It's just this one flavour, which I've never tasted in anything else before, therefore I have difficulty describing it. It's a small part of the flavour profile of the hop, I just have a problem with it. Maybe I'll take a beer that has it to an experienced homebrewer to try and pinpoint what it is. I am not certain that it's amarillo, but I've only found it in beers with amarillo.

I love Nelson Sauvin. Citra though... not so much. That one NEEDS balancing with another hop, imo.


----------



## Cocko (24/10/10)

Weird..

Whats the most popular recipe and cheery popping recipe on this forum? 

It is legend, no?

Hmm...

IMO: Amarillo is almost a spicy addition over fruity but each to their own...


----------



## Barley Belly (24/10/10)

Brewer_010 said:


> I've got these three in an APA that I'm fermenting now...a sample this afternoon confirms why these three are among my favourite combos
> 
> In 20L I used:
> 
> ...



Funny
I ordered my grain with this hop combo on Friday, gunna brew next week.

15.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (40 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteHops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops 

Hoping it's :icon_drool2:


----------



## chadjaja (24/10/10)

Because I'm always running out of it  

I agree though its better with an early addition of Simcoe or paired with another US type hop.


----------



## Nick JD (24/10/10)

haysie said:


> if the best we can get from the OP, yeah it tastes like Rexona........ faaaark what a thread.. deleted post.



if the best can do what thread faaaark post *beleted! *... huh?


----------



## Silo Ted (24/10/10)

I am getting over Amarillo and also Cascade due to over-use, and my tastes are leaning for a more complex medley of flavours when balancing hops with darker malts. Still think theres a place for Amarillo in my beers but am starting to use a lighter hand when throwing the hops in, in, and also later additions in combination with other hops. Strangely, apart from brown ales and porters I am also reverting back to simple POR driven styles for easy drinking session beers. There's some subtle magic to the old ringwood when used cautiously. 

The US hops are very exciting for new brewers though, and I implore anyone who hasnt played with Amarillo to give it a go, you will be impressed. For a while at least.


----------



## Effect (24/10/10)

If you are not happy with what amarillo does in a beer, please pm me and I will grab them off of you! I love the stuff and chuck BUCKET loads of it in my beers - especially the 10 min IPA, which I will be swapping this year.

I feel some of the people posting here may have had one too many DSGAs...as always, too much of a good thing.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## DWC (24/10/10)

I've done four golden ales now 2 extract and 2 biab. 3 were bittered with Magnum to about 27 IBU's. The last one( biab )I did was all Amarillo. Haven't tried Cascade or Simcoe yet, but Magnum brewes were beter tasting than all Amarillo. although after about 4 mths in the keg the all Amarillo has aged into a very nice beer.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (24/10/10)

Muggus said:


> like in many Sav. Blanc wines, which I also take a disliking to because of that character.




 I just love that fresh cut grass / capsicum aroma that a current vintage SAB has.( Barossa of course) Nice sunny spring arvo sitting around with the odd bottle or two, looovely  



Brewer_010 said:


> Amarillo on it's own is a bit like nelson sauvin - over done and a bit too much, I think it needs an earthy/spicy hop to balance it a bit.



Having also used NS I personally would find it difficult to over use Amarillo, gram for gram that is. 

BYB


----------



## warra48 (24/10/10)

I intensily dislike Sauvignon Blanc wines. They taste like what I imagine battery acid tastes like, with nothing positive to compensate for the thin body and lack of acceptable flavour. I'm not one to treasure excessive acidity, grassiness, asparagus, or sickly fruit salad in my wines.

I dislike Amarillo Gold hops for the same reason. Brewed an Amarillo Pale Ale about 3 years ago. Hated it at first. After 6 months in the bottle it was just drinkable when the hop character started to fade.

I guess as I never buy it, there's plenty left for the real fans of it.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/10/10)

I like a lot of beers that I know have Amarillo in them .. So I obviously don't dislike everything about the hop - but I have disliked almost every "all Amarillo" ale a brewer has ever handed me and thank god most people seem to be over that little phase, for a year or two thats all you'd get ... Big grin, "here, try my all Amarillo pale ale... It's awesome!" and i'd die a little inside every time.

To me, in isolation it tastes like weak mandarin cordial would taste if you made it out of mandarins that were about to go on the turn. Something unpleasant behind an insipid citrus fruitiness.

But. Every now and again someone will hand me q beer, it will be great... And it's mostly or even all Amarillo hops... So perhaps that's where the gulf exists between those who love and those who hate - it could just be that it needs to be handled in a particular way, then it's fantastic... And those of us who dislike, just haven't gotten it right or been exposed to many beers that have?


----------



## Batz (24/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> I am getting over Amarillo and also Cascade due to over-use,




That's it for me as well, only it happened years ago. There was a run of " try my all Amarillo APA" for a year or two, I have little stints where I use U.S. hops but tend to tire of them quickly.

Batz



> I like a lot of beers that I know have Amarillo in them .. So I obviously don't dislike everything about the hop - but I have disliked almost every "all Amarillo" ale a brewer has ever handed me and thank god most people seem to be over that little phase, for a year or two thats all you'd get ... Big grin, "here, try my all Amarillo pale ale... It's awesome!" and i'd die a little inside every time.



Didn't see your post before I posted Thirsty, but it just what I was trying to say


----------



## Bizier (24/10/10)

I used to dislike it, but I have since used it a lot more in my IPAs and US browns, but only as either a very late hop e.g. flamout or dry hop. I dislike what it gives as a kettle hop, makes it taste too much like fruit cup crush. I have really come to like what it can do for a mix, and can really enhance aspects of other hops.

My most recent IPA used 45g each Centennial and Amarillo and 35g of EKG as a dry hop regime and I quite liked how it enhanced the the lighter citrus aromas.


----------



## AntCoop (24/10/10)

I like Amarillo.

But I like it even more with Simcoe used as a bittering hop (very smooth bittering hop), and used in equal quantities with cascade for flavor and aroma additions.

I've used it with the DSGA recipe and prefer this to the all amarillo version.

Cheers Coops :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Banshee (24/10/10)

I prefer my beers to be dominated by malt thats why I don't like it. These APA's seem to have alot of strong agressive hop perfume aroma. I prefer a delicate Czech saaz aroma or similar. 
Ok for the hop heads. Beer was originaly brewed with malt only then I believe the Czechs introduced the hop for a sweet and bitter balance now the yanks have gone with the hop the hell out of it approach.
I do realise that it is a progression but im back with the original idea of complimenting the malt with the sutle hop flavour and aroma.
Also hops are being bred to get higher AA% so less needed in the kettle therefor cheaper to produce the beer getting the breweris attention.


----------



## manticle (24/10/10)

I used to be a fan of malt over hop but now I can appreciate both. Some delicious hoppy beers out there (including some UK bitters) and I'm enjoying the APAs that I've been making. Ocassionally it seems that's all brewers think there is and that puts me off a little but only a teeny weeny little.

For the record I like amarillo but over use as a flavour addition can give something not quite right to the brew.

Goes well hopbursted with centennial and chinook though.


----------



## zephon (24/10/10)

jbowers said:


> So I'm drinking a fantastic IPA with a small amount of amarillo in the bill. It reminds me of this flavour I didn't like in one of my own APA's that I am now thinking is part of the flavour profile of Amarillo.
> 
> I've read here that a few experienced brewers of hoppy beers don't like amarillo - basically wondering what you don't like about it? I thought I screwed up somewhere in my brewing of it but its looking like thats just how amarillo tastes.



I have also experienced an undesirable flavour when using Amarillo. Initially I thought it was something my process/system had imparted on the brew (this was one of my first beers based on an infamous and highly regarded recipe) but then I tasted the same flavour in another Amarillo based brew brewed by a much more experienced brewer than I was (am?).

I should note that other experienced brewers tasted both of these brews and had nothing but good things to say about both. 

Unfortunately I lack the ability to accurately articulate the flavour in words but from memory it was on the end of a mouthful and while subtle it was distinct in both the brews I tasted. It did not ruin the beer but ideally I wouldn't want it there.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/10/10)

I must admit (although this thread is meant to be about why I DON'T like it), that as a VERY new AG brewer, using amarillo is a pretty failsafe way to get a beer to taste a bit fancy and a bit different (for those of us in love with hoppy APA's - different from extract and cans of hopped extract). I've done a SMaSH a couple of DSGA-inspired batches, and a combiantion of amarillo and B-Saaz, as well as an amarillo and chinook brew. Sure I'm still very new to the whole thing, but I think it is a great hop for the enthusiastic newcomer like me who just wants to make a beer that tastes like a f*cking awesome beer and not a homebrew (no offence to anyone, that is based purely on MY experiences with MY previous brews and no one elses).

Cheers.

Edit: sorry for all the CAPITAL letters to add EMPHASIS...hee hee, these things happen on a Sunday arvo


----------



## jyo (24/10/10)

I am just getting into knowing the hop combos that work for me and I love Amarillo in combination with Cascade, Galaxy or Centennial. However I am currently making my way through a keg of 10 minute AIPA which is all Amarillo and it is a bit much. I can't exactly place it, but it has a mouthfeel that is almost cloying-sweet, like over ripe mango...don't think I'll do it again with this hop.
Definitely in my freezer for matching with above said hops though.


----------



## waggastew (24/10/10)

Being about 1 week away from bottling a wheat beer and my first attempt at Dr Smurtos GA ready to go into the fermenter I was a bit shocked to see this thread! 

Maybe in a 2 years or so I will be over it but for now if it gets within 1 mile of JSGA I will be stoked. Bring on the fruit salad of hops.

Stew

PS. I split half my wheat beer after 1 week in primary and added 2 mangoes and some passionfruit to 10L. I was seriously tempted to throw some Amarillo in with it but figured the style is low hops. Why do I feel like I am about to go through a 'Amarillo with EVERYTHING' phase? Seems almost everyone on here has been through it, such is the predictable progress of the disease that is Homebrewitis!


----------



## MarkBastard (24/10/10)

I've only done one all Amarillo beer but it tasted sort of like that cheap home brand fake orange juice. You know that flavour that is just wrong? That's sort of what I got from it.


----------



## Nick JD (24/10/10)

Amarillo.


----------



## Bizier (24/10/10)

jyo said:


> cloying-sweet, like over ripe mango


 

Bingo


----------



## bum (24/10/10)

bconnery said:


> Like others in the thread I find it really needs another hop to complement and balance the flavour.
> On its own I've discovered over a couple of my own and others attempts that I just don't like all amarillo beers. At least where it is used in any real quantity at least...


+1

One of my favourite aroma hops (when in a hop blend) but reckon it is a dud for bittering and not much chop solo as a flavour addition. 

What temp are you drinking your Rexona at, Nick? I don't see it myself - perhaps mine is too cold?


----------



## Bizier (24/10/10)

Following that post, I have become a fan of using 'less sweet hops' for flavour additions in hoppy beers, and using the super fruity ones as extremely late only.

Examples from my own backyard organoleptic lab:
For 'less sweet hops' I love NB and chinook anywhere in the process. I have been trying with target to try for the bitter orange vibe, but I am about ready to give up on it for these purposes as it is not giving me what I want. I might start playing with cluster next. Also, I have switched out any cascade from super late additions, and prefer it in the mid-kettle.

Hops like Galaxy, NS, Amarillo and Centennial (though the latter is not really on the same terms) have been removed from bittering and are only used later than 5 minutes and as a lesser part of a blend, esp the NS. I have found that while they have the AA%, it is not the kind of bitterness that I enjoy, and would rather use a different hop for that purpose.


----------



## Murcluf (24/10/10)

Personally I'm not a fan of Amarillo mainly because I think it has been done to death, currently finding the marriage between Cascade and Galaxy rather exciting in the APA stakes. Also found Mikkeller single hop range a great way to see how each hop works in the APA format, some perform much better on their own then in with other hops.


----------



## juzz1981 (24/10/10)

Hmmm... Reading this thread im thinking "shit!"
I am a new AG brewer with about 7 brews under my belt and just made Dr. Smurto's Golden Ale (all amarillo) and thinking maybe I should sub the amarillo dry hopping for cascade...

I know its a little off topic.. maybe I should make a new post.. 

Just a little discerning when reading this thread  ........ considering how the recipe was rated and raved about......... DAMN!


----------



## Acasta (24/10/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hmmm... Reading this thread im thinking "shit!"
> I am a new AG brewer with about 7 brews under my belt and just made Dr. Smurto's Golden Ale (all amarillo) and thinking maybe I should sub the amarillo dry hopping for cascade...
> 
> I know its a little off topic.. maybe I should make a new post..
> ...



keep going as you are. Dry hopping with cascade this late wont really change the flavor. Stick with all Amarillo so you can decide for yourself if you like it.


----------



## kocken42 (24/10/10)

@ Juzz - Keep it to recipe, once the beer is finished and you don't LOVE it, you can make changes from there. Just remember most of these lads (above) have done a bucket load of brews and probably have quite refined palates in regards to hop characters; they know what they like. There's a reason why the DSGA is highly rated, because it's a great beer true to style.

Keeping on topic, I have only used Amarillo twice, once by itself, and another time in a bit of a fruit-bowl cocktail of hops...it's performed to my senses perfectly both times.


----------



## Hatchy (24/10/10)

I'm not a fan of amarillo for bittering, I love it late though. I haven't brewed with it for a while because there's too many hops I've never used that I want to brew with. May be time to brew another DSGA. I haven't brewed an AG batch of it yet.


----------



## Effect (24/10/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hmmm... Reading this thread im thinking "shit!"
> I am a new AG brewer with about 7 brews under my belt and just made Dr. Smurto's Golden Ale (all amarillo) and thinking maybe I should sub the amarillo dry hopping for cascade...
> 
> I know its a little off topic.. maybe I should make a new post..
> ...



Leave it as is - its only natural that there is a some people who have had enough of the same flavor per and over again that they are sick of it - I'm sure that you will find more people who are sick of cascade than Amarillo. I think you will like the all Amarillo beer - I still like the all Amarillo beers, but I make more beers without Amarillo than I do with any Amarillo, so I think I just haven't gotten sick of that flavour and aroma yet.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## O'Henry (24/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Amarillo.



It won't let you down?


----------



## Hatchy (24/10/10)

O said:


> That's a very good point. Does it say something about nicks beers that he's had to resort to drinking rexona? Or does he like licking armpits?


----------



## juzz1981 (24/10/10)

My Little Pony said:


> @ Juzz - Keep it to recipe, once the beer is finished and you don't LOVE it, you can make changes from there. Just remember most of these lads (above) have done a bucket load of brews and probably have quite refined palates in regards to hop characters; they know what they like. There's a reason why the DSGA is highly rated, because it's a great beer true to style.
> 
> Keeping on topic, I have only used Amarillo twice, once by itself, and another time in a bit of a fruit-bowl cocktail of hops...it's performed to my senses perfectly both times.



Thanks Acasta, Phil and MLP... will keep to the recipe.. just shit myself when I read a thread where people were saying about how they disliked it 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## bum (24/10/10)

juzz1981 said:


> just shit myself when I read a thread where people were saying about how they disliked it


With the possible exception of certain (bulk bought) varieties, there is no such thing as a bad hop - just personal preference and/or misuse. It most certainly is a hop that has a place in the brewery of anyone as long as they like it. 

The recipe you've followed is very popular for a reason and if you don't like it it won't be because the ingredients were sub-par.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/10/10)

bum said:


> With the possible exception of certain (bulk bought) varieties, there is no such thing as a bad hop - *just personal preference and/or misuse*. It most certainly is a hop that has a place in the brewery of anyone as long as they like it.



The bolded part is the most important. IMO the bad rap POR gets is not only that it's associated with the megabreweries, but also that when too much of it is used in a brew it tastes bad. Amarillo I really like in my brews- those who have tried some of my APAs would know this- but I know that using it too much or pairing it with the wrong hops would cause problems. It's all about proper use.


----------



## Ross (24/10/10)

Great bittering hop, lovely flavour hop & fantastic finishing hop... some of you guys need to HTFU  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Nick JD (25/10/10)

Ross said:


> ... some of you guys need to HTFU



Some of you guys need to lighten TFU.

Galaxy:






Since when did flavouring your beer with flowers make you HARD? It might make your boyfriend hard ... but that's because you are wearing those tight leather hardman pants.


----------



## QldKev (25/10/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hmmm... Reading this thread im thinking "shit!"
> I am a new AG brewer with about 7 brews under my belt and just made Dr. Smurto's Golden Ale (all amarillo) and thinking maybe I should sub the amarillo dry hopping for cascade...
> 
> I know its a little off topic.. maybe I should make a new post..
> ...



Who are you making the beer for? THEM or YOU?

Amarillo is one of my best hops; but brew what you like.

QldKev


----------



## Guysmiley54 (25/10/10)

Opinions are like arseholes, everyone has one and most of them stink!

My opinion?

I can see the trap of overusing floral/fruity hops in the early stages of brewing, because out of my first 5 brews 4 of them have been fruity APAs  Of course, there will be many who never liked those styles/flavours in the first place.

Stick to the recipe to see it through. If you find that it's not really for you don't worry, the hops will fade in the bottle over time. Personally, I love DSGA and I'm sure you (and your mates) will too


----------



## Ross (25/10/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Thanks Acasta, Phil and MLP... will keep to the recipe.. just shit myself when I read a thread where people were saying about how they disliked it
> 
> Thanks for the advice



Juzz, the good doctors recipe is a James Squire Golden Ale clone. If you love the beer you'll love the clone. If you haven't tried it, grab a bottle from just about any bottle shop.

Cheers Ross


----------



## HoppingMad (25/10/10)

Nick JD said:


> Smells like Rexona deodorant, which is great if you want your beer to taste like armpits.



You drink Rexona?  

I prefer Norsca deodorant myself. That rich piney aroma of the scandanavian hills - aahh. It's delicious in a pint glass.

Maybe that's why I like amarillo. The pine thing really floats my boat. Give me a pine cone ale anytime.

Jokes and silly stuff aside, I can agree with some of the comments here - this is a very overused hop. Have a mate that makes quite flawed beers and he hops the crap out of them with this stuff - which covers up the issues, that is until you pop the bottle in the cellar and then detect all his temp/ferment problems later when the aroma melts away. People use this stuff because it works for them. But few use it well to make nice balanced beers. They use it to make resinous tasting tree sap.

There are so many great hops out there, and plenty of rippers being made out of New Zealand - people should use amarillo as a 'gateway drug' 
to fruity hops then harden the hell up and experiment with some of the other good stuff that will get them buzzing. But for a newbie hopper playing with the fruit, or an experienced brewer tinkering with combining it with different hops, it still has a place.

Hopper.


----------



## glaab (25/10/10)

like the shiela in the chicken ad says, " if you don't like amarillo there's something very very wrong with you ! ' '


----------



## Bubba (25/10/10)

I love Amarillo, and started using it exclusively but now have added POR at a longer boil for bitterness and earthy, woody flavour balances out the fruit and spice of the Amarillo nicely. I use POR for 30mins and Amarillo 10mins for mainly flavour and aroma.


----------



## argon (25/10/10)

Ross said:


> Great bittering hop, lovely flavour hop & fantastic finishing hop... some of you guys need to HTFU
> 
> Cheers Ross




I concur... i have nothing but love for Amarillo... brew after next will be a 100% Amarillo with 20% rye... Rymarillo. That distinct fruity hop profile should balance nicely against the spiciness of the rye. :icon_drool2:


----------



## felten (25/10/10)

I'm drinking a 5% rye bitter atm with amarillo as the bittering hop and heaps of cube+dry styrians. Its got a great orange flavour/aroma going on, I'm not sure where it comes from but it works well.


----------



## MarkBastard (25/10/10)

There's some comments above that are taking anti-Amarillo comments to mean anti-fruity-hop comments.

Let me state two of my favourite hops are Galaxy and NS, but I still don't like Amarillo very much.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (25/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> There's some comments above that are taking anti-Amarillo comments to mean anti-fruity-hop comments.
> 
> Let me state two of my favourite hops are Galaxy and NS, but I still don't like Amarillo very much.



Fair play.

In my very limited experience, it seems that many of the American hops have very lemon/grapefruit driven characteristics, Amarillo is quite different with its orange/mandarin overtones. For me, this is the fun of brewing! Find out what you like, and brew it the way YOU want it. Even though I'm very early on, I reckon the journey is as much fun as the end result


----------



## warra48 (25/10/10)

I have DrS' JSGA into BeerSmith, and changed all the hops to Cascade. It's on my soon to brew list, as it should be a good summer quaffer.
I like Cascade, I don't like Amarillo. Each to their own.
Guess it should work OK.


----------



## RobB (26/10/10)

I started brewing when Amarillo was the latest thing and at the peak of its popularity. I have brewed and tasted a few all-Amarillo ales and I have generally enjoyed them. There is, however, a tipping point with this hop. Too much Amarillo, particularly with a generous dose of crystal, and you end up brewing Fanta.

Mind you, since then I have also seen the rise of Galaxy (too much = passionfruit alcopop) and Nelson Sauvin (too much = tomcat). With a touch of restraint (yes, even in IPA) these are all good hops.

I think Amarillos a great hop, but it can get a bit flabby on its own. I think it needs something with a bit of 'zing' to cut through it. Cascade is the obvious candidate.

Im surprised to see negative comments regarding its use as a bittering hop. It typically has low levels of cohumulone and I have always found it to be very smooth.

Having defended Amarillo, I should point out that I havent used it since discovering Riwaka!


----------



## sama (26/10/10)

Malty Cultural said:


> Having defended Amarillo, I should point out that I havent used it since discovering Riwaka!




+1 riwaka


----------

